
Sri Yantra Carved in Dry Lake bed by UFO? - arunitc
http://www.sanskritimagazine.com/india/sri-yantra-carved-in-dry-lake-bed-by-ufo/
======
cratermoon
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

------
a_bonobo
a) what is this doing on HN??

b) it's an art installation: [http://exopermaculture.com/2013/06/22/bill-
witherspoons-oreg...](http://exopermaculture.com/2013/06/22/bill-witherspoons-
oregon-desert-land-art/)

~~~
PaulRobinson
a) You could say that about many, many stories on HN

b) The article linked dismisses that explanation as not possible

I don't agree with 95% of the article's claims, and believe it to be man-made,
but it does directly address the claim of Bill Witherspoon to have made it as
being bogus.

